# Strymon El Capistan external tap tempo mod



## mpeskett (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Some of you might be aware of the mod available for v2 Strymon pedals (Brigadier and El Capistan) to add an external tap tempo jack, so that you can sync it with other programmable delays using something like Disaster Area's SmartClock, or just so you can have the tap tempo switch available in a more convenient place on your board.

There are a few people in US who offer this mod (T1M, DS Guitars), but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any people in Canada who can do it? I'm just a bit reluctant to ship my El Capistan over the boarder and risk import duties when it comes back.

Thanks!


----------

